# No enciende Lavadora LG turbodrum



## Nato07 (Sep 17, 2021)

Buenas grupo tengo una lavadora que no enciende encontré el regulador 5v en corto y una pista quemada, alguien tendrá el diagrama de una lavadora LG turbodrum fuzzy logic 13kg (EAX38388001) o podría orientarme ya que se quemó la parte de la tarjeta dónde lleva la pista y no sé si va unido.. gracias de antemano


----------



## Troglodita (Sep 20, 2021)

Teclea EAX38388001 en youtube y te salen varios videos como este:


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Fotos completa de la seccion, o al menos indica hasta donde llega esa pista...
Que se queme el regulador de 5V mas la pista, la verdad que no es muy bueno, y podria haberse quemado el microcontrolador


----------



## eleoctron (Ene 4, 2023)

Compré una lavadora LG TURBO DRUM y funciona todo normal hasta que llega al momento de hacer el centrifugado. Se queda pegada haciendo un ruido extraño como si estuviera atorado. Al cabo de unos minutos se arregla sola, comienza a descargar el agua y luego empieza el centrifugado. Hay veces que no logra expulsar el agua en su totalidad y al finalizar el programa la ropa queda más húmeda de lo habitual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2023)

eleoctron dijo:


> Compré una lavadora LG TURBO DRUM



Usada ?


----------



## Troglodita (Ene 4, 2023)

Comprueba que el filtro del desagüe no esté obstruido. (Monedas, restos de telas, etc.)


----------

